# Raced the new Fantom CX today...



## YEM (Oct 27, 2005)

..and it was good. I got to put the new bike thru some real cross conditions here in the Highcountry of North Carolina. Misty ,cold, fog, and mud was todays story. It was like being in Belgium or at least some youtude video of cross racing in Europe. I had plenty of confidense in the handling and really just concentrated on the "race". Post race smiles


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

great shot......love it


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

That is a great shot.

Any bike that can put that kinda of smile on your face is a keeper!


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## ooboohabanero (Nov 4, 2009)

without the mud.......how much does this weigh?


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

YEM said:


> ..and it was good. I got to put the new bike thru some real cross conditions here in the Highcountry of North Carolina. Misty ,cold, fog, and mud was todays story. It was like being in Belgium or at least some youtude video of cross racing in Europe. I had plenty of confidense in the handling and really just concentrated on the "race". Post race smiles


Nice photo!

I see your drink...but where is your granola bar??  jk


----------



## YEM (Oct 27, 2005)

I think it is right at 20-21 lbs, the wheels are piggish but very stout. The steel fork adds some poundage but its light compared to the fully rigid 27 pound mountain bike I was crossing with!


----------

